# How do you usually get along with the type above you.



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

What's your experiences like with the type above you.

Obviously everyone is an individual but usually there's a type that you might not get along with.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm ISTP, so start there.


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

I associate with only one known ISTP. He's a good friend of mine and he's very intelligent - extremely math/science-minded - and quite competitive. I used to feel inferior to him academically, until I realized that academics meant nothing. He's very good kinesthetically and technically, but I have the edge over him creatively and intellectually, so I'll take that.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I usually get along fine with INFP's. They don't worry too much, have interesting ideas, and are considerate.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Besties.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm an ESTJ, how do you deal with me? :ninja:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know any confirmed ESTJ's, but I get along surprisingly well with both the ENTJ and the ISTJ's I know, so I guess that ESTJ's work out as well. 

I'd imagine I'd sometimes get amused by how _certain_ you are of so many things, surprised by your memory, and generally respect your ability to stay calm, because you always know how to get stuff done on time.

(Now don't skip the person above you next time!)


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Kvothe Lackless said:


> I'm an ESTJ, how do you deal with me? :ninja:


Get a beer or two down you and you're alright. If not, then you're a c*nt.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

I respect and like ESTJs! They are awesome and I like to make jokes with them :happy:
Some of them are serious, what makes me a little "scared" to talk to them. But after a time, they show the "childish" part of their personalities and I start to be funny, then they smile! It looks like the cloudy sky gets sunny when they do it! roud:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Last year, I went to a social skills group for people with Aspergers, and most of the others there were ISTPs. I was definitely the only INFP there. Being sort of an ambivert (or maybe just an attention-starved 4), I did most of the talking. I had to prod the hell out of the ISTPs just to get them to talk, and when they did it was about realistic crap. And math.
@Karla I tried to edit this already, but apparently, it didn't save. I don't feel like typing it all again, but long story short, most of the ESFPs I've known have been popular class clowns who I have been violently envious of.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

katemess said:


> Besties.





Stultum said:


> I don't know any confirmed ESTJ's, but I get along surprisingly well with both the ENTJ and the ISTJ's I know, so I guess that ESTJ's work out as well.
> 
> I'd imagine I'd sometimes get amused by how _certain_ you are of so many things, surprised by your memory, and generally respect your ability to stay calm, because you always know how to get stuff done on time.
> 
> (Now don't skip the person above you next time!)


I think ENTP's tend to rebut what I say, just to see me get rattled and find it amusing. I secretly like it.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

B3LIAL said:


> Get a beer or two down you and you're alright. If not, then you're a c*nt.


I like your efficiency.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

Karla said:


> I respect and like ESTJs! They are awesome and I like to make jokes with them :happy:
> Some of them are serious, what makes me a little "scared" to talk to them. But after a time, they show the "childish" part of their personalities and I start to be funny, then they smile! It looks like the cloudy sky gets sunny when they do it! roud:


One of my closest friends is an ESFP, and she says the same :exterminate:

I enjoy having ESFP's around, since they get me out of my serious judging my environment...after a while anyways.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't think I've met a real life ESTJ, but from what I've seen in anime, INFPs (especially INFP 4w3s) don't get along well with them at all.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Last year, I went to a social skills group for people with Aspergers, and most of the others there were ISTPs. I was definitely the only INFP there. Being sort of an ambivert (or maybe just an attention-starved 4), I did most of the talking. I had to prod the hell out of the ISTPs just to get them to talk, and when they did it was about realistic crap. And math.
> @Karla I tried to edit this already, but apparently, it didn't save. I don't feel like typing it all again, but long story short, most of the ESFPs I've known have been popular class clowns who I have been violently envious of.


Those ESFPs are opportunists. They explore the outer world, and discover the behaviors of others, what makes them laugh, what makes them sad, then they catch those opportunities to be... THE CLOWN


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I don't think I've met a real life ESTJ, but from what I've seen in anime, INFPs (especially INFP 4w3s) don't get along well with them at all.


Ah man that sucks! for you


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't think I know any. They don't _seem_ too bad though, based on the (good) descriptions.

Actually, come to think of it....aren't ESTJs supposed to be a match for ISFPs, if we go by the "Flip every letter except S/N" formula?


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Cool, nothing much


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I don't think I know any. They don't _seem_ too bad though, based on the (good) descriptions.
> 
> Actually, come to think of it....aren't ESTJs supposed to be a match for ISFPs, if we go by the "Flip every letter except S/N" formula?


The older ones are fine, caring and practical, once they start handling their inferior ass well as their dominant judging function. Underdeveloped ISFJ's can be hard to deal with though, it's so easy to step on their toes.

Also, don't worry so much! Sure, you're going to make mistakes, but you'll be a lot more relaxed while doing it. Stuff is going wrong either way, it doesn't make sense to waste time being afraid of it.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

ENTPs frankly scare me.



Stultum said:


> The older ones are fine, caring and practical, once they start handling their inferior ass well as their dominant judging function. Underdeveloped ISFJ's can be hard to deal with though, it's so easy to step on their toes.
> 
> Also, don't worry so much! Sure, you're going to make mistakes, but you'll be a lot more relaxed while doing it. Stuff is going wrong either way, it doesn't make sense to waste time being afraid of it.


???

I feel like you posted this in the wrong spot, or really misinterpreted me. I was replying to an ESTJ, not ISFJ, and the thing about an ESTJ/ISFP match was just kidding around. I feel like you're trying to reply to something/someone else. 

But, er, thanks for the encouragement?


----------



## Friendly Creature (Jul 22, 2015)

Ooooh well I can enjoy lots of Fe given that it is more oriented towards being the group's facilitator of conversation and , rather than being schizophrenic about how others see them and making superficial small talk. I love positive reinforcement, and the emotional energy of Fe doms is so contagious!~ ExFJs can be the most and least politicially correct people, depending on, again, whether they are society people or their group's people. I love ExFJs who say their opinions with a bit of a passion to it, and if they get a little over the edge with what they say they can simply laugh it off and bring themselves back just as easily.

good thing I wasn't below that @Office Orca ****** because I'd have to go on a huge rant about how much ExFPs suck dick.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Friendly Creature said:


> Ooooh well I can enjoy lots of Fe given that it is more oriented towards being the group's facilitator of conversation and , rather than being schizophrenic about how others see them and making superficial small talk. I love positive reinforcement, and the emotional energy of Fe doms is so contagious!~ ExFJs can be the most and least politicially correct people, depending on, again, whether they are society people or their group's people. I love ExFJs who say their opinions with a bit of a passion to it, and if they get a little over the edge with what they say they can simply laugh it off and bring themselves back just as easily.
> 
> good thing I wasn't below that @Office Orca ****** because I'd have to go on a huge rant about how much ExFPs suck dick.



I love mysterious people, so I supposed I get along quite well with people who have unknown personality as their mbti.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

i haven't met an ENFJ IRL, but i'd be pretty cool when it comes to relations with 'em.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't know what to say about an unknown. :crazy:


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I've only known a couple of ENTPs, but from my experiences we have a lot of fun together. Conversations are interesting, but there's a certain sense of distrust between us because we're both so mischievous. :laughing: I feel that they're too flighty in ways different from how I'm flighty, though, so I've never been super close to one because the instability isn't good for relationships.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ESFPs are one of the most friendliest classmates. Can be very helpful.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

We usually connect very deeply and have a lot to converse about. However, we often have some differences of opinion that can cause some tension, but nothing that an intellectual discussion can't solve.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

i love buying potatoes with INFJs


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh how I adore "unknown" people  We just have the best time. To be fair though, I find someone being "unknown" rather intriguing - they must be either quite unique or a bit "all over the place" personality-wise, making it difficult for them to type themselves or to test as a certain type consistently.


----------



## Realydi (Feb 19, 2016)

I used to have a bestie who's INFP. We get along well but she'd get annoyed at how much I'd talk about what I was interested in, but then she'd complain that we didn't have anything to talk about and our conversations were very short when I didn't. We still talk to each other and keep in touch and overall have an awesome relationship, but there's no doubt we clash. We are just so different. XD But because ISTJ (me  are duty fulfillers I'm sure I can get along with anyone as long as I love them and want it to work enough.


----------



## Dead Silent (Oct 19, 2015)

I have an ISTJ friend. We usually have decent conversation, and I love that I can always trust him to get shit done when he says he'll do it. But he can be pretty controlling, especially if he needs other people to get something done it has to be done following the rules or regulations to the letter, and it should be done his way. It gets annoying, especially when I know I can get it done if he would just leave me to it and finish it my way. And he values following the rules a bit too much, imo. He's unwilling to break some unnecessarily arbitrary and pointless rules because "if the rule exists it's there for a reason." Other then that, that ISTJ is pretty awesome.


----------



## Juiz (Dec 31, 2014)

I have only known one ISTP irl. And that would be my uncle. Idk what to say about him tbh. . . He seems rational and does his own thing. He doesnt hesitate to put the truth bluntly about things. I have a respect for him in a way, amongst all my other family members he is probably near the top of this list. But we dont mesh well at the end of the day, as I talk about a lot of idealistic intuitive things more than he would ever be able to compute. He stands in as a realistic provider in the family and knows how to get things done efficiently. . .and yet not be anal about it like the rest of us might. XD I can get why he would hate everyone else constantly texting him on what to do. "I know what I'm doing, i dont need you to keep reminding me of how this works" is something he would say often. Overall he is admirable for being his own.


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

As long as we don't get into arguments or place expectations on each other things are near-perfect. Endless deep talks and personal exploration and admiration, always good for a proper morale boost. I'm also grateful that in order for you to feel alive and fulfilled, you don't feel the need to drag me along to go to wild parties and act like a complete fool doing dumb shit and have questionable bodily interactions with random people.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

If I knew another INFP, I would probably end up hating him because he would make me feel unoriginal.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't think I've met enough INFPs to say surely. But I guess I get along with them better than ISFPs.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Quite well/normally


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

INTPs feel too closed off to me. I never manage to have really awesome long Ne-Ne conversations with them the way I do with other NPs...  It's frustrating because I just know they have some really epic ideas in their head that they just aren't telling me.


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

Had many ENFP friends. Have an ENFP mentee. For most of them, interactions are fine and great, they can grasp concepts relatively quickly and are sincerely genuine and nice people. Only frustration is their tendency to mentally jump all over the place; I find it sort of frustrating at times when I'm exploring the depth of some idea and they just go "oooooh BY THE WAY just remembered this other this th... Oh wait sorry keep going." But they're cool and I love them.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Realydi said:


> I used to have a bestie who's INFP. We get along well but she'd get annoyed at how much I'd talk about what I was interested in, but then she'd complain that we didn't have anything to talk about and our conversations were very short when I didn't. We still talk to each other and keep in touch and overall have an awesome relationship, but there's no doubt we clash. We are just so different. XD But because ISTJ (me  are duty fulfillers I'm sure I can get along with anyone as long as I love them and want it to work enough.


They just sound intolerant honestly. If someone gets mad at your interests and complain you have nothing to discuss they are basically telling you to get better interests and that you should accommodate them since they hate who you are.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Interesting discussions with the one INTJ I have known in my life. May come off as harsh, but they are usually not subjective or biased, so I have realized there is no reason to feel hurt in discussion with most of them - healthy individuals, that is.


----------



## crazydemon (Sep 15, 2015)

I assume, the guy, I consider my "first love" was an INFP. Most likely my older daughter is an INFP. The virtual people, I value the most happen to be three INFPs. They inspire me, make me a better person. I love my INFPs.


----------



## Heavelyn (Oct 24, 2015)

INFJ's...
In real life... it can be hard to tell if you know one... and you don't like him much, because he's enneagram 5 (more like "thinker", but still F) And I'm body type (still not sure if 1/8/9, but intuition is leading for sure). 
But here (forum) ... just nice, maybe even cool people, usually good, not another Galactus horde.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

i love reunions!


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Hmm...? Well, it's a little hazy. :dry:


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

I think we usually get along pretty fine. Actually I really like the ENTPs I've met irl, I like how they seem to care more about personalities and ideas than about appearances. I know people say they're tough to be around because they're always debating and questioning things, but I think that just makes things more interesting. Also they tend to be pretty direct. I appreciate that.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Fight


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

We don't seem to have much to talk about, which is fine, but I can also feel uncomfortable around you because I get the impression you don't like me or don't trust me pretty much straight away, for some reason. That is, every probable ISFP I can remember spending much time around, all from my school days. I come across very differently now than how I did then, mainly due to loss of social anxiety and somewhat less awkwardness, so maybe it would be different now, I don't know.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Usually fine. 

The only thing I do not care for with this type in a general sort of way is the tendency when not mature to act kind of pretentious yet they are often so naive about life. Talking about immaturity not age. ie being well read only goes so far. Lack of life experience with a bunch of sarcastic comments can just get tired and old. I do like INTPs tho just not this tendency in immature ones.

I am eSTP


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

STPs are generally too action oriented for me but they're also generally chill. My father is iSTP and I'd say I get along better with him than with mom (ESFJ)


----------



## JonTay (Apr 4, 2016)

I like INFPs a lot. I have two INFPs that I'm close to and they bring out my artsy side and I love it.  I love to try to put a smile on their faces, especially when they're being too serious. LOL.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

i haven't met one IRL :O


----------



## sin is happiness (May 12, 2016)

I am an ISFJ and my FE is really noticeable. How would you interact with me?


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

sin is happiness said:


> I am an ISFJ and my FE is really noticeable. How would you interact with me?


I would think you're sweet and probably like you a lot :kitteh: Assuming you can sometimes be silly, of course. People who can't ever be silly are boring and can suck it.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Really well.we make a bunch of random jokes and seem to follow each others train of thought seamlessly.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Like all non-NPs, ISFPs don't understand me, and their sense of humor sucks, but at least they're loyal.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Like all non-NPs, ISFPs don't understand me, and their sense of humor sucks, but at least they're loyal.


:shocked:

Kay well.... Not. :rollseyes:


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Juiz (Dec 31, 2014)

How do I get along with those of whom I don't know their type? Hmmmmm. If I don't know their type, then I don't think I observe them or are around them much.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

:hearteyes::hearteyes::couple_inlove::hearteyes::couple_inlove: HAVE MY BABIES

*ahem* I mean, probably my favourite type.


----------



## ShadyWolf (Feb 19, 2016)

Your an INFJ? Omg my boyfriend is one and I've been with him for over a year and I adore him x3 being around him has led to me being more organized and he helps steer me in the proper direction for productivity. Like if I make up a bunch of homework I never did, he never says I had to do it sooner, he praises me for doing it at all and this makes me actually want to do good. He also is really quirky and cute. He helped me make more friends and he's actually the first person I felt safe completely opening up to

I'm INFP

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

INFPs are great friends. I've just about always tried to keep one in my life.


----------



## _mila (May 28, 2016)

INFPs. They're awesome. To me they've always seemed like pure, kind, imaginative people.
I tend to have deep and interesting conversations with them. However, after a while, I feel like we reach a level of understanding/misunderstanding that is kind of uncomfortable, so we go on different ways.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

There's not many I could say I thought was an INFJ, but the few I thought who were didn't seem to like me, but I don't much care since I have bigger fish to fry... 

Put another way, I'm not likely to go out of my way to get someone to like me if they've made up their minds about me.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Was involved with an INTP. Lovely person. Though I only seem to get along with the ones around my age and up.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Unknown. I'd approach them as a stranger.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

When a neutron meets a proton...

A storm will usually happen of the fun kind with exchanging wit and banner, but it drains me over time and I need my space afterwards to recharge. Luckily there's always the 'uppers and downers' you ENTPs keep in your always refillable personal stashes. Right?


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

I generally like INTPs, I see a lot of similarities between the types with the connection of Ti and Fe. I like how they think. The only difference is that I like to see one idea when they see several. One of my main debates was on INTP saying that even if there was a negative side effect to some idea, there was also a positive one. I couldn't see it that way. But in general our humor is much the same and I connect to their way of expression.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

I love how ISTPs are consistently chill, but I've never been close friends with one. They don't much care for my floaty concepts or heavy analysis.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

I dont think I know I single INFJ


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Not all the time, I'd have to admit.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

INTPs are only fun when talking about random absurd stuff with them and even then its an excellent 5 sentence converation because introverts and incompatibility


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

INTJ x INTP is OTP


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

flourine said:


> INTJ x INTP is OTP


Thank you for sharing your opinion


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

I admire most INTJs I know, but also find it hard to get along with them so I don't really interact with them very often. I also can get kind of bored with them from time to time, but I do have a lot of admiration for them! I wish they'd lighten up a little bit.

(Currently leaning towards xSTP, probably some unconventional ESTP.)


----------



## shygirl1986 (Dec 18, 2012)

I dated an INTJ once. I fell really hard for him but it didn't work out. I loved his intelligence and he taught me a lot about life but the relationship turned out to be quite manipulative and we were both really shy and awkward around each other unless we were drunk or high.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't get along well with istjs that I have met. We usually clash directly on how we see the world and how we behave. Ultimately, it is the difference is our ways of thinking that is conflicted.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I've only known one INFJ but we got on amazingly well and had a special connection.


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

We have lots of long deep conversations about lots of things. But INTP tends to keep exploring said thing and doing research and finding new information long after I've lost interest. Then he comes back with a printed document full of said thing's history, background, and his own subjective interpretations of it.

As for me I let it go after I felt that my question had been answered.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't know any INFJs in real life so I dunno how I would get along with you, but it would probably be well since I like INFPs.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

I don't think I know any INFJ's. Well, I know this IXFJ guy. He's nice and super cute, but hard to get to know.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I love ISFP's, I get along with the ones I know because we have our love for music and the arts in common and we just sit and talk about things like that endlessley. I can spot an ISFP from 20 miles. I usually feel very drawn to them because I love artistic people.


----------



## Silvercreek (May 6, 2016)

I generally get along with just about everyone. I'm usually one that's slow to pass judgment. With todays technology it's a bit difficult to "*tell a book by its cover*."


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

(I'll just talk about ziggy stardust x's type since Silvercreek's type is unknown)

Usually I get along with them quite good but sometimes they can come off as harsh although I think they don't intend to do so.


----------



## DuCiel (Jul 24, 2014)

Doccium said:


> (I'll just talk about ziggy stardust x's type since Silvercreek's type is unknown)
> 
> Usually I get along with them quite good but sometimes they can come off as harsh although I think they don't intend to do so.


Never met another INFJ in real life. I tend to avoid them on the forum, but it's nothing against the type exactly. The INFJ forum is just very crowded which makes me feel overwhelmed, plus I'm less interested in talking about myself and what makes me special than about other people and how to communicate with them. 

Short answer: No clue!


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

i love INFJs. they're so understanding and i find them super easy to talk to. one of my close friends is INFJ and we have plenty in common despite not sharing the same perceiving functions


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

The types above and below me are truly inferior human beans. Little SLUGS they are! I certainly do love looking down upon them as if they were ants! 
:exterminate:

On a serious note, one of my friends is what I think is ENTP. Always talking and usually easy to get along with, but I swear sometimes the things that come out of his mouth is ridiculous.A lot of times i notice he purposefully bullshits people and people fall for it its kinda funny. I dont really say anything at the time just pretend to agree its kinda funny


----------



## aubreyospaghettio (Feb 15, 2016)

absent minded professors.. I get along fine with them lol


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

I've always respected INFJs, but they're hard to get to know.


----------



## crashnebula (Jun 4, 2016)

The one-letter difference between an ENFP and INFP is quite noticeable.

INFPs are walking enigmas. They just have this ethereal quality to them. I have two INFP friends in real life. Being an ENFP, I have a thirst for conversations wherein you can travel mentally. And I think an INFP can perfectly satisfy that need. I've always envied the depth of an INFP. I don't know if this makes sense, but when they speak, they have this uncanny ability to take you underwater verbally and lead you into the abyss.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

I know a pretty great ENFP, and I get along with them well overall.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

ESTPs are a big fun. Those I know are always quite active and although they can be a bit stubborn sometimes they can lighten up the mood of a whole group of people.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Met two INFJ, one of them super cool, smart, worked with strategic planning, great professional and awesome insights about interpersonal human relations; the other one was a genuine good person, but too passive for me, a total push over.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

I know one ENTP in real life, one minute he's charming and sociable, the next minute he's screwing you over while still being charming and sociable.


----------



## kitchensink (Jun 4, 2016)

Hm... I actually don't know a lot of ISFPs but have noticed that they seem pretty easygoing and happy. Also quite independent. I like them but am usually not close to them.

ENFJ


----------



## goldthysanura (Apr 22, 2014)

I had a director in school last quarter who seemed ENFJ. She is incredibly good at seeing people's potential, motivating them to live up to it, and understanding the nuances of human experience. She is one of the most driven people I've ever met, but doesn't seem like she would tear other people down in order to succeed. She's a little bit hard to relate to on a personal level, because she is so composed and poised. 

ISFP (I think)


----------



## Boring (Jun 1, 2016)

I like ISFPs from a distance. They're compassionate, generous, and sensitive. However, all of my relationships with ISFPs have been professional. 

I can deal with a person's lack of punctuality, if they are flexible with me about staying late, or covering things at the last minute, which I find is the case, as a rule. I can deal with issues regarding professional boundaries because once gently corrected, they make an effort to improve. I can deal with their difficulty in thinking both quickly and creatively because I can simply plan everything for them and set them about their task. While all three of these issues in tandem are tiresome, it's still not enough to write them off. 

My biggest problem is that they're so selfish. I don't mean it in the traditional sense. They'll share, they'll consider others, etc. but everything EVERYTHING is filtered through what they think is right, what they think should happen. Ultimately, that's all that matters to them -- their opinion. Thank goodness that most have good intentions because we'd all be fucked if those blind little squirrels didn't find a nut once in a while.


I'll assign the next person to talk about ENTJs


----------



## AtomicalEntropy (Jun 6, 2016)

Direct, blunt, inspiring, decisive. ENTJ's are the best business and work partners for me. Although I do dislike their controlling nature, it is easy to overcome it with some basic manipulation tactics.

Next person: INTJ


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

INTJs are pretty fucking cool. The ones I know are very intelligent and work very hard. Get a little prickly in a debate when you prove them wrong. I imagine that's just the immature ones though. They can't seem to admit any failure on their part.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Eh, ISTPs are fine. Tend to be chill althought a little too sporty.


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip (Jun 1, 2015)

I tend to get along just fine with INTP's. Although sometimes I drive them a little crazy or push them out of their comfort zone. Generally I get along well enough for a bimonthly quiet dinner somewhere with spontaneous 3 am messaging and then radio silence for the next month.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Good.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

As a fellow, intj brought me the most over-elaborated ease since I joined this forum so I salute their wits. In real life this personality type sums about one other person besides myself whom I know. I think she's reserved and sharp, but we don't get close because she's also the kind of fake that borders into evil. I cant say I'm good with the type even when I want to hold them in high regards.


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

I actually don't think I know any INTJs haha. Well, I don't think I know any well. I imagine I'd get along with one fine, though.


----------



## axonjay5 (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't know any ISFP's personally, but there's a girl I go to school with who seems to fit the type. I admire the combination of functions a lot: how Fi works with Se to create for them a desire to create their own personal style often times, how Fi works with Ni to give them the willpower to accomplish their goals. However, as an ENFP with auxiliary Fi, I find it hard to connect with Fi dominants sometimes, for when our views on things clash there's really nowhere to go with them. But I hope I actually get to know one better at some point so I can get a fair impression.


----------



## autsdraws (Dec 6, 2015)

ENFPs are types that I don't usually purposefully try and build friendships with, but I do have a few that I get along well with. My grandmother is actually an ENFP. We get along great, though I do find her consistent crying and hugging and her excessive girliness a little annoying at times. My ENFP friend is a lot like me, just with more crying xD


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Will clash with my serious demeanor most likely. At first, I might think you're trying to argue by some comment, then get confused when you turn it into a joke. I'll most likely just ignore and continue what I'm doing.

We could also have an intellectual conversation, more likely in a 1 on 1 setting. I tend to get along great with ENTP's 1 on 1.


----------



## confusedasheck (Jan 8, 2016)

Theyre pretty cool but the one I met at college was quite... selfish?
I might have mistyped him though.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I've met a few confused ducks in my time, usually they try to eat me and chase me. 
Common traits are: 
1. Confused.
2. Tend to be ducks.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

One of my best friends is an INTP. I love their analytical skills and the fact that they are so socially clueless XD. But I like them a lot (my favorite type after ENFJs).


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

We can butt heads pretty hard, but we can also make a powerful alliance. 

Actually, one of my best friends is an INFJ and a former counselor/current cancer researcher.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Love INTJ females. I've met some IRL respectful, intelligent and compassionate to other's feelings and causes. Some are so successful and/or science-y I admire that.


----------



## Loeveangel (Nov 7, 2015)

Female INFJ said:


> Love INTJ females. I've met some IRL respectful, intelligent and compassionate to other's feelings and causes. Some are so successful and/or science-y I admire that.


My stepdad is an INFJ, he has helped me so much in life and I could not ask for a more understanding person. INFJs genuinely have a passion for helping people. I get along very will with most of them


----------



## upbeat (Aug 10, 2015)

My best friend is a INFP. We call each other soul sisters. I think other people would find our conversations very cooky, but we work well together. We're traveling to colorado this summer together and next summer we are doing a portion of the Pacific Crest Trail. 
People usually say two INFP's together = no growth/motivation. That is quite the opposite, we push each other to get out of comfort zones and to be the best version of ourselves.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm best friends with an INFP, and both my past girlfriends were are INFPs. We have a lot of deep conversations and would do many things for each other. We also have the same sense of humor and both of us are quite creative, she through drawing and me through writing.There has never been a dull moment between us.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

Some of my friends are INFP, and i easily get along with them. I like those relationships bacause I am able to solve most of their problems and i know i can ask them if I need to talk.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I get my fingers crushed in the door slams.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Normally, I end with INTPs almost like bros, they're usually very cool people and, as long as I'm a good listener, they feel much better being open with me.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

My best friend is an INFJ ^^

By the way, @Sve i love your profile picture :happy:


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Never met an INFJ in real life :laughing: But the INFJs in Personality Cafe are amazing.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Fuck unknown types.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

ISTPs are chill yo


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

INFP's need to be spanked. Same with INFJ's. They have more than just loving dreams in their heads.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Mayaa (Jun 23, 2016)

spank all ISTP's


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't really know any other INFPs....
Can relate with... I suppose...


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

by avoiding each other

I don't know any other INFPs. =/


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Xyte said:


> by avoiding each other
> 
> I don't know any other INFPs. =/


Well I DO know an INFP irl but she doesn't really count because I don't know her that well. We're pretty different INFPs though, she's hippie and I'm more like the lazy writer.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm _very_ reserved with INFPs. I keep any interactions casual otherwise I become annoyed with them.


----------



## Mayaa (Jun 23, 2016)

spank all INFJ's


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Nothing1 said:


> I'm _very_ reserved with INFPs. I keep any interactions casual otherwise I become annoyed with them.


What is it with INFJs not liking INFPs?
I love INFJs


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Ken Ichijouji said:


> What is it with INFJs not liking INFPs?
> I love INFJs


INFPs are okay. Like @Nothing1, my interactions with them are just casual.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ken Ichijouji said:


> What is it with INFJs not liking INFPs?
> I love INFJs


To be fair, I get annoyed with everyone.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I get along well with INFJs, or at least people who I suspect to be INFJs. They're a lot like me but more mature. Well, in some ways.


----------



## Laylaw (Oct 19, 2012)

It's usually just fine. They're nice people. The most recent INFP I met developed a crush on me, though. So everything turned pretty awkward...


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Female ISTP?

Awesome. I'll kick your ass though 

Put you in your place and let you know that you're awesome but still need to accept that I'm the kind of talking shit.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

My ISTP friend was really boring. Perhaps he was just a boring one.

Though together me and you could rule the Empire.
Join me or die.


----------



## IdealTruths (Jun 30, 2016)

I fucking love INTPs. They hold the best conversations.

I'm still new, and not entirely decided on my type, but check my post history... and go for it.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I have not been getting along well with INFJs on this forum lately.They seem to think we're stupid.
Been getting along okay with a few types: ISFP, ISTP, ENTPs, ISTJs, ENFPs. Some INFPs..
I haven't really talked to any other types.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I have not been getting along well with INFJs on this forum lately.They seem to think we're stupid.
Been getting along okay with a few types: ISFJs, ISTPs, ENTPs, ISTJs, ENFPs. Some INFPs..
I haven't really talked to any other types.
Out of all of them I find ISFJs quite weird.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I don't know who you are.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Like completely opposite to me so I tend to stray away from ESFP people.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

INTPs. I like them, smart and sarcastic.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Earthious said:


> I don't know who you are.


It said how well do you get along with the TYPE above you not the person you idiot.

PS: @ Mods, sorry about double posts.

But I don't think I get along too well with ESFPs..
If ESFPs are those really loud people who joke all the time, take things the wrong way and again, loud, then nope.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

im not an esfp. There seems to be a flaw in this thread as you can't know the type above you for certain, without asking. 

I still don't know you. 


At person above above person- infj- get along well


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@Earthious
Why display as an ESFP then?


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

it's like an ENTP i can shout at and he won't shout back


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Earthious said:


> im not an esfp. There seems to be a flaw in this thread as you can't know the type above you for certain, without asking.
> 
> I still don't know you.
> 
> ...


Use the full website. Mobile site is missing features.
And I can see everyone's type.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

narcissistic said:


> @Earthious
> Why display as an ESFP then?


Campaign. 


Ken Ichijouji said:


> Use the full website. Mobile site is missing features.
> And I can see everyone's type.


I was on full site. Yours says infp.

Get along well, for the most part. Only conflict is when fi vs ti and green that happens it can get pretty bad, but otherwise, pretty great.


----------



## Janania (Jul 2, 2016)

My mother is an ESFP. I don't know many ESFPs (or at least I don't know if they are those), but she is the most wonderful clown in the world. At the same time I find those traits very frustrating, and her lack of logic is enough to drive me crazy every single time I am around her.

We once discussed that if we weren't family, we would hate each other. She finds me way too dominant, and I find her taking things in the wrong way etc. 

In general I do not spend a lot of time with ESFPs. I tolerate them in small amounts, and that is enough.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

ENTJs and I usually get along well. They're cool people.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Earthious said:


> Campaign.
> 
> I was on full site. Yours says infp.
> 
> Get along well, for the most part. Only conflict is when fi vs ti and green that happens it can get pretty bad, but otherwise, pretty great.


Oh... So what type are you actually?  
@Wytch I don't think I know any ENTJs :O


----------



## TheDemonicCat (Jul 2, 2016)

One of my best friends is an ESFP. We have a lot of differences, and she usually do things without knowing what she is really doing,and she´s very emotional. Even then, we get along very well. She takes me out of my shell and she´s a great person. Yeah, I like many ESFPs, altough I´ve known very stupid ones.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my dad is an INTJ, but he's definitely an atypical one; he's usually a ray of sunshine, but he does likes scientific and business-related theories and practices. He's very logical and neat. However, he does have quite the temper.

One of my cousins took the test and got INTJ, but he's actually really extroverted, so I don't know.


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

Quite smashingly :kitteh: though sometimes it's nice to throw in an ExxP or an ExxJ to keep things exciting!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Majority of the friends I've had were INFP, must be a coincidence.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

INTP, I do, usually. That Ti-Ne can be so out there which can be fun.


& @Ken Ichijouji I'm not an ENTJ :tongue:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

@Wytch
I know ^^ was talking about the person above. ^^


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Ken Ichijouji said:


> @Wytch
> I know ^^ was talking about the person above. ^^


Then why did you mention me? :tongue:


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

The ESTP that I know are skillful at delegating, finding solutions, and thinking outside the box.

ESTP reminds me of horses who would only allow certain people to ride them. They can drag people and things into our ISTJ lives, make a big mess, and leave.:dry:


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I like the fact that you'll keep the place clean and tidy. I like that myself now.

I also like your mentality of waking up at 7am on saturday to get the shopping and supplies done before the crowds get there, so we can be enjoying breakfast at 10am and relax for the rest of the day.

Aye Aye captain STJ's.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

I really like INTJs! I feel like I'm on the same wavelength as them.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

I haven't met any INFJs, at least not that i know of.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Never met an INTJ.
But I think they'll be silently judging me in the background on how retarded I am.

But I'll be silently analyzing them in background if I ever saw one.


----------



## applecrumble (Feb 8, 2016)

The only confirmed INTP I know is a great friend of mine. She keeps me grounded with her logical reasoning when I'm too overly focused on making decisions that deeply affect me emotionally. But she's quite laissez faire when it comes to making decisions about little things like where we're going, what we'll eat etc. and that's where I come in hahaha.


----------



## lunaticrabbits (Dec 25, 2015)

I get along with INFJ's just great, there's a connection between us that I usually don't feel with anyone. I feel safe around them and could open up just about about anything, which doesn't happen often. I like how non-judgmental they are.


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

For the most part, me and ISFPs get along alright, we tend to have a relaxed, casual way of going about each other.

But when we clash, oh boy, its a headache.


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Seems like the social butterfly type to me although I do know some ENFPs.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Not sure. If they're anything like intp not very well


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I only know two ISTPs. One is my dad, and the other is my crush. It is hard to converse with both of them, but I think we get along well and they're both very nice people.


----------



## eagles (Jul 13, 2016)

Ah, I love ISFP's! Only met them on the interwebs though, so I'm only going by how they were. Artists with a knack for aesthetics, I heard. 

I was actually mistyped as an ISFP a lil while back, so that's coolio.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Hard to understand, also mostly annoying but lovable in nature.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Many of my Internet friends from another website are INTPs. So, I guess we get along well.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

I appreciate ISFPs but I just can never really get a conversation going with them and I just feel a world apart from them. So moderately well so long as we don't talk. :tongue:


----------



## Wiggentree (Feb 8, 2013)

^ Tends to make me question myself, usually putting me through crisis moments that end up in both a good way and a bad way. In person, rapport comes quick and fast, but each time the ending has been somewhat traumatizing. I squint my eyes at this type.

(Next poster gets to pick which type I am)


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ENFJ, because they are my least favorite.


----------



## Nihilist (Apr 18, 2016)

My interactions with INTPs are either a wild pointless but fun hypothetical scenario discussion fest or several minutes of awkward shuffling and avoiding eye contact until someone can make an excuse to leave. Sooo, hit and miss.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

INFJ's are really intriguing people to me. I haven't gotten to know many of them, but the ones that I have met and spoken with are able to draw me in, INFJ+INTJ is great for discussions and deep conversations.

I feel like Fi + Fe can clash at times, but it's not really much of an issue unless one of the two individuals is highly overbearing.

It's interesting to pick apart the INFJ thought process, we both share Ni as our dominant function, but what we do with information after that is completely different. (Ni>Te>Fi) vs (Ni>Fe>Ti).


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

The only possible INTJ I can think of right now is my dad. We clash a lot. He's always telling me to be more logical, while I'm a bit more impulsive and emotional. He also prods me to exercise a lot, because I've developed quite the paunch over these few years. He's a health nut and I smoke. He reads books upon books of non-fiction, books mostly about business and science, while I strongly prefer fiction, and he hates that. One thing that we do have in common is that we're both inquisitive, but not necessarily about the same things.

He's always constantly telling me to clip my nails, shave, etc., but I guess that's just a "dad thing."


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

My dad tested as INFP, not sure if he is or not, but we get on well. He tends to talk waaaay too much, and I have to be polite and listen to + care to all of it, but his heart's in the right place. 

I haven't met any INFPs IRL; maybe one teacher who I observed.


----------



## ann18 (Jun 1, 2016)

I haven't met an INFP in real life. But if I meet one, we'd probably get along well as long as we have the same interests, or maybe just talk about our feelings and random issues


----------



## CasusBelli (Feb 25, 2015)

INTJs seem to be imaginative, opinionated yet open-minded.
I usually get along with them.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't know any confirmed Entp in real life, but I don' think I would get along with them if we exclude other factors such as mutural interests, etc.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Witch of Miracles said:


> I don't know any confirmed Entp in real life, but I don' think I would get along with them if we exclude other factors such as mutural interests, etc.


ISTJ's have nice nipples, time to free them.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> ISTJ's have nice nipples, time to free them.


Intjs have nicer nipples though.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Witch of Miracles said:


> Intjs have nicer nipples though.


Bro I have really nice nipples, I had friend who sucked them on it once, but she had a big mouth, soo maybe.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> Bro I have really nice nipples, I had friend who sucked them on it once, but she had a big mouth, soo maybe.


. . .


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Witch of Miracles said:


> . . .


ISTJs are boring with that comment, can't even understand my humor, now I need an ENFP, they are the only ones who understand me.:sad:


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> ISTJs are boring with that comment, can't even understand my humor, now I need an ENFP, they are the only ones who understand me.:sad:


Yeah you need an Enfp, you mean the one you just dumped bwhahah

Your post made me think of Salamander Man.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Witch of Miracles said:


> Yeah you need an Enfp, you mean the one you just dumped bwhahah
> 
> Your post made me think of Salamander Man.


 I was only using her to satify my greed at least that was my intention. I had to dump her, she now knows am a narcissist yet she came closer and closer. But unfortunalty she made me soft I almost started to like her as a person. Not sure what would have happened if I stayed with her perhaps we might have been something and my ego would have been dropped. Who knows. Tell me your opinion did I make a mistake by letting her go? I felt like she tried hard to understand and get to help me, but I just felt weak around her.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> Yea but that ENFP was meh. I was only using her to satify my greed at least that was my intention. I had to dump her, she now knows am a narcissist yet she came closer and closer. But unfortunalty she made me soft I almost started to like her as a person. Not sure what would have happened if I stayed with her perhaps we might have been something and my ego would have been dropped. Who knows. Tell me your opinion did I make a mistake by letting her go?


Meh not really, if you're going for that, Bibbon isn't exactly the best target, she isn't well known enough so theres not much to lose, but if you were a true narcissist, you would have dumped her after the wedding gaining the highest level of popularity.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Witch of Miracles said:


> Meh not really, if you're going for that, Bibbon isn't exactly the best target, she isn't well known enough so theres not much to lose, but if you were a true narcissist, you would have dumped her after the wedding gaining the highest level of popularity.


But I felt like there was something special between the 2 of us, Its like I can see it but at the same time I can't touch it or really see it. The wedding was something I had no intention of in the first place, as I said she was just a minor, a mere pawn that survived many challenges, she had conviction something was different about her compared to my other pawns. I think even if I did go through the wedding the benefits I gained would have been the same when I was dating her because she confessed her love for me and I was taken a back.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> I had to dump her, she now knows am a narcissist yet she came closer and closer.


She believes a lot that girl does,
I spout anything out and she's fairly quick to believe such.

But I cannot decide if you are being sarcastic with this;
it was a narcissistic thing to do, but I don't conclude you to being narcissistic.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Witch of Britannia said:


> She believes a lot that girl does,
> I spout anything out and she's fairly quick to believe such.
> 
> But I cannot decide if you are being sarcastic with this;
> it was a narcissistic thing to do, but I don't conclude you to being narcissistic.


True but she labelled me as one before, I did not like that, so it made me think such.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> True but she labelled me as one before, I did not like that, so it made me think such.


Did she?
I thought I was the one who planted the seed at first? As I suggested such in the "crush thread"? or was it the "ship thread"?


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Witch of Britannia said:


> Did she?
> I thought I was the one who planted the seed at first? As I suggested such in the "crush thread"? or was it the "ship thread"?


Not that I know of, she came up to me via messages. But it matters not as she is currently interested in someone else much worse and dangerous. I've tried to give her warnings sighns but she won't even look at me which is fair I guess. What ever happens happens.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> Not that I know of, she came up to me via messages. But it matters not as she is currently interested in someone else much worse and dangerous. I've tried to give her warnings sighns but she won't even look at me which is fair I guess. What ever happens happens.


Who?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> Not that I know of, she came up to me via messages. But it matters not as she is currently interested in someone else much worse and dangerous. I've tried to give her warnings sighns but she won't even look at me which is fair I guess. What ever happens happens.


I mean, I can already predict such.
Since she "_dated_" me for like what; 1 week?
Dated you for what; 3 days?
Dated leictroen (gayboy) for what; 2 hours?
Going to date BWN for what; 10 seconds?


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Witch of Miracles said:


> Who?


I can him B. or My.Y. You do know him, he was part of the mafia for a short while because he needed extra cash, but she does not know this. Should we stop her? or stop him


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Witch of Britannia said:


> I mean, I can already predict such.
> Since she "_dated_" me for like what; 1 week?
> Dated you for what; 3 days?
> Dated leictroen (gayboy) for what; 2 hours?
> Going to date BWN for what; 10 seconds?


She dunped you, I dated her for 5 days I think, then leichtron for not even an hour, BWN will dump her the moment the moment her value depreciates which will be only for 1 day. She keeps running into bad guys. I think Jakuri was a better choice for her.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> I can him B. or My.Y. You do know him, he was part of the mafia for a short while because he needed extra cash, but she does not know this. Should we stop her? or stop him


Don't know who that is nor whats going on, welp I trust Bibbon to not do stupid stuff eitherway.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

* *






Witch of Certainty said:


> Wow, since you guys had a conversation about me and you didn't get a chance to do it with me, I thought I'd help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







This all sounds suspiciously like a defensive mafia post XD 
(I should get that game out of my head now )


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

The Rider said:


> Skip me if you want, I'm just quoting.
> 
> 
> 
> Subtype is more like a function that you use strongly but it is not gripped. Basically, when gripped the core of the Judging or Perceiving becomes that function(Ti gripped INFJ means an INFJ who judges by tertiary Ti), but when subtyped you just develop and use commonly a normal use of that function(Subtype Ti INFJ means an INFJ who judges by Fe but does a lot of Ti related working). As an example, it is very common, but the INxPs who score Ne>Ji are subtypes Ne, they're still introverts and their core is still the Ji function, but they realize a strong ammount of work related with their Ne.


Well, in socionics, there are only two subtypes - the base and the creative. I hadn't heard of a third one. I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Witch of Certainty said:


> Well, in socionics, there are only two subtypes - the base and the creative. I hadn't heard of a third one. I guess it makes sense.


It's basically a theory for special snowflakes that want to look different from the rest of INFJs.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Witch of Britannia said:


> It's basically a theory for special snowflakes that want to look different from the rest of INFJs.


You know most INFJ are not special snowflakes and hate that term. Many feel alienated from others already and don't like being labeled special snow flakes. It's everyone else who is making them out to special snowflakes because of the statistical rarity and overdone descriptions of them as a type.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I think he was only half serious, but regardless I think I know one Infj in real life. I got along well with that person, but I don't think I could really connect on a deeper level throughout the years I knew said person.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Yeah I figured he was only half joking. Hmm I can't say I would be able to identify any ISTJ from my past or present due to not trying to type people unless they tell me.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Never met a real INFJ I don't think,
but this one doesn't understand my sarcasm.


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

Ewwwww INTJs


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Ewwwww INTPs


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

@Witch of Delight Now you type yourself as INTP, I see. INTP + 5w4 is a pretty common combination too.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

On a table there's orange juice, vodka, glasses, a screwdriver, some bolts and nuts. I asked for a screwdriver. If you pick up the tool I throw a nut at you.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

ISTPs always seem a bit mysterious to me, but then again, the ones I've known the longest are incredibly introverted. I know that they especially like sports and working with tools—you know, the red-blooded American male stereotype. However, we find common ground when it comes to playing Halo against each other.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

I rather like INFPs, I get along fairly well with them since there's a tendency to understand each other... Plus they're adorable!! :kitteh:


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

mjn_the_enfp said:


> I rather like INFPs, I get along fairly well with them since there's a tendency to understand each other... Plus they're adorable!! :kitteh:


Let's get married.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Energumen said:


> Let's get married.


You wish! XD


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

mjn_the_enfp said:


> You wish! XD


Don't miss out on the opportunity XD

I love ENFPs and this one in particular. We're ENFP sisters XD I love you <3 <3 <3


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Witch of Certainty said:


> Don't miss out on the opportunity XD
> 
> I love ENFPs and this one in particular. We're ENFP sisters XD I love you <3 <3 <3


Pssst you just accidentally let it slip that you're ENFP


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

ENFPs are lovely. I like them very much. If we don't work together or have a political argument.








True story.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ISTPs are hit or miss.
I can get along with their Ti and Se as long as it's not too intrusive or imposing/assertive.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Weren't you INTP?
I didn't meet a lot of INTJs, if I did - they were too rigid and serious and no fun (then again, can't be sure from just a little of conversation). Someone I probably would respect but not get too close with.
ANd then my INTP friend makes me look like the most badass ENTJ when we hang out. <3


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Witch of Oreo said:


> Weren't you INTP?
> I didn't meet a lot of INTJs, if I did - they were too rigid and serious and no fun (then again, can't be sure from just a little of conversation). Someone I probably would respect but not get too close with.
> ANd then my INTP friend makes me look like the most badass ENTJ when we hang out. <3


Witch of _Oreo_!!! :O

I like you already! :tongue:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

pwowq said:


> ENFPs are lovely. I like them very much. If we don't work together or have a political argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm yet to (and would love to) meet an ISTP (or someone whom I know is one lol)


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

Get along great...usually be up to no good together


----------



## Laylaw (Oct 19, 2012)

^-- My sister is an INFP, and we're always having a good time! She's really quiet and keeps to herself, but she's one of the most witty people I know!


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

My roommate is an ESTP. We have the craziest of adventures. I love her.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Another ENFP? Fabulously.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Dolls are cute. 

Oh, so are ENFPs. (Sorry for the lame pun)


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Well. Sometimes fantastic. Sometimes not so great.


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

INFP females seem fun, until their Te gets triggered and they show you hell. INFP males are cute in the beginning, but generally I do not get along with them.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I get along just fine with INTP's. I have the right amount of a reserved calm nature and also a good amount of charm/humour.

I used to cheer up an INTP colleague at my last job by calling him a slut every morning.

LOL.

I also notice that INTP's have a darker/warped nature that I'm able to bring out of them because I'm so nonjudgmental. LOL.

INTP's are slutty whores.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

We usually have barely anything in common so there's not much connection. But I haven't really clashed with the type either.


----------



## Clark Kent (Mar 29, 2016)

Provided that they're only moderately introverted, I get along with INFPs quite well. I do know an INFP who's _very_ introverted and doesn't believe that she can hold a conversation with anyone, though, and that's hard. Anyway, one of my good friends in an INFP. I can't be quite as sarcastic or cynical around her as is my usual wont, but it isn't so bad. She brings light into my life.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I like the stereotypical ENTP sense of humor. I don't think I know many, but I get along with the few I do know.


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

I have one ISTJ friend and we understand each other pretty well.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

I love INTPs. One of the types which I went along the most.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

One of my nicest classmates last year was an INFJ, she's the only one I know in real life and she was pretty cool.

All the other INFJs I know on the Internet are kind people.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I actually get along really well with ISTJs. They have a fun loving, caring side to them and we tend to click easily.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't have many INFP friends, I tend to be more attracted to extroverted types. I would think at first it would be hard for two INFPs to open up to each other until some kind of subtle "safe" code was given then we'd spill our guts to each other. I'd probably get along with an INFP just fine, they are honestly not that hard to get along with unless you are not sincere toward them.


----------



## K. Calamity (Apr 25, 2016)

INFPs are basically quieter and less buoyant versions of myself. 2 of my best friends are INFPs, my ex best friend was one, my childhood friend was one, my close friend is one and 2 of my aunts are as well as a good friend of mine. They understand my idealistic side and can keep up whenever I rapidly go through different hypothetical theories (although one was a tiny bit tired after one of our story writing brain storm session) and they have great senses of humour. If I had to describe them in three words - My Spirit Animals.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ENFPs are cool. I like the Ne sort of humor, as I have kind of stated earlier. I know a few in real life and they're pretty imaginative and friendly.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

I hear INTPs say something wrong all the time and I think lawl. I don't get into arguments with them, because that would distract me from my art and one must be in the right state of mind to produce masterpieces.

So yeah, I don't like INTPs either.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

ENTPs are great! I love em


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

ENFPs are usually so bubbly~


----------



## SodaDrops (Oct 18, 2016)

I've only known one INTP in real life and he was exhausting to be around. He was extremely immature and was either looping or gripping at any given time. He had bad self-hate issues, and his inferior Fe demanded a constant stream of validation that I couldn't give him. When he occasionally loosened up though, I think we've had some of the most humorous, rapid-fire conversations I've experienced in that period of my life. I don't think I find INTPs particularly disagreeable on the internet though - that said, I've never found them agreeable either ^^;;


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I like INFPs, but pretty sure they don't always like me.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ENFPs are alright,
not a fan of Fi users but; I somehow always end up being friends with them.


----------



## Black Bear (Oct 10, 2016)

I don't know many INTPs out there, but the ones I've met always have something interesting to say that I've never bothered to think about beforehand. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't really recall meeting an ESTP in person, but I have a feeling that if I did I'd have a hell of a good time!


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

ENFP's - I tend to clash with them because they're very sensitive, very outspoken pussies.

LOL.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

I get along pretty well with teh istp. More fascinated by them than anything else. Love em. :,)


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

Both INFPs I have met in person both hated me for my less-than emotionally expressive personality and bluntness while they both have verbally attacked me (insults veiled as jokes, backstabbing) and harmed me in inactions (i.e not standing up for me as a friend, not following through promises), so I don't really get along with INFPs. I do like you guys online, though!


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

INTJs have a hidden cute side. Once you learn to unlock it, they just overflow with cuteness. Needless to say, my second favorite type.


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

My INTJ friend is the only friend in the world who could confront me with my flaws. I hate this INTJ for speaking of awful and revolting truths about myself, but I always end up thanking him later for being an overall, positive catalyst to my life. My other INTJ friend is low-maintenance, no qualms about that. I seem to get along with them, but would rather not approach or get close to one if I'm currently on a psychological/mental glitch ('cause that's where everything starts to go downhill). I would rather not talk to an INTJ if my Fi is non-suppressible than force myself to interact with one at such state.

Huhu. Ninja'ed. ENFPs are quite easy to get along with imo because of their lightheadedness.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Best friend is Infp.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know any other ISTJs in real life very well, and I think you are the only one I know on the Internet. It's hard to say.

The only example I can think of is my close acquaintance's (maybe he's a friend but I don't know) girlfriend. I've only met her a few times, she seemed nice. Extremely polite, kind of serious, pretty quiet. Cautious as fuck.

I'd like to get to know more ISTJs.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Witch of Uncertainty said:


> I don't know any other ISTJs in real life very well, and I think you are the only one I know on the Internet. It's hard to say.
> 
> The only example I can think of is my close acquaintance's (maybe he's a friend but I don't know) girlfriend. I've only met her a few times, she seemed nice. Extremely polite, kind of serious, pretty quiet. Cautious as fuck.
> 
> I'd like to get to know more ISTJs.


Pretty well 

We do not always see eye to eye but we tend to communicate fine.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

My roommate since forever is an ESTP. We get along great until we don't. Then we want to kill each other. I wouldn't trade her for any other type, though. Love her too much.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Witch of Certainty said:


> My roommate since forever is an ESTP. We get along great until we don't. Then we want to kill each other. I wouldn't trade her for any other type, though. Love her too much.


Close usually close to enfps probably have been close to more enfps than any other type

I hate talking about any of their values tho :laughing:


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

from a distance you guys are very entertaining, in a more intimate conversation/environment it treads upon being too close to comfort.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

Great discussion partners, often acquaintances, but have been loyal friends.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Like peas and carrots


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

ENTPs are rare gems. Took me a year to make adjustments but after that, everything was Ne-magical.
My closest friend is a full-fledged ENTP btw.


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

hmm since your type is unknown (can't see it on your profile) I'll skip you.
@johnnyyukon

I've never met any one of you guys IRL or honestly on the internet (outside of this forum) but from what I've seen you guys are also very entertaining like ESTPs, but oddly more extreme in the sense that you guys range from being either extremely intelligent to being down right stupid; always too much, never too less, which is both good and bad at different times. but you guys are very thought-provoking which I enjoy thoroughly


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I had this one INTJ classmate last year who was pretty cool. From first impression most would notice that he is serious and blunt, and he is definitely both even when you get to know him. He also likes a lot of alone time. But once I got to know him he was pretty funny. Also really in touch with his Se.

I'd like to meet more INTJs, I think he's the only one I've really gotten to know.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

gyogul said:


> hmm since your type is unknown (can't see it on your profile) I'll skip you.
> @johnnyyukon
> 
> I've never met any one of you guys IRL or honestly on the internet (outside of this forum) but from what I've seen you guys are also very entertaining like ESTPs, but oddly more extreme in the sense that you guys range from being either extremely intelligent to being down right stupid; always too much, never too less, which is both good and bad at different times. but you guys are very thought-provoking which I enjoy thoroughly


deerrrr, I'm pretty sure it says it right under my user name to the left, above my avatar. Anyway, ENTP. And btw, they can take some breaking in and putting them in their place, but I get along swimmingly with INTJs. Brother's one and pretty much only one in my family I have a connection with.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

ENTPs? Who the fuck gets along with them?


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I never met people of this type in real life so I wouldn't know, but from descriptions, seems like I could clash a lot with them.

@Because_why_not Whats up with your profile info, it keeps disappearing.


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> deerrrr, I'm pretty sure it says it right under my user name to the left, above my avatar. Anyway, ENTP. And btw, they can take some breaking in and putting them in their place, but I get along swimmingly with INTJs. Brother's one and pretty much only one in my family I have a connection with.


I didn't mean you, I meant the person above my post. For some reason I couldn't see her type; I even checked her profile and didn't see anything. But either something happened with my page loading or she just now put her type onto her profile. 

--

edit: My mum is an ISTJ and I have a....decent relationship with her. She can be very narrow-minded but she's also very pragmatic and hardworking. I also have two ISTJ female friends who I'm very close to; not as narrow-minded, but still have a similar stubborn trait that my ISTJ mum has. All three very intelligent and nice to talk to.

@Witch of Miracles

ok I'm glad I'm not the only one who experienced it. I see the same problem with his profile and I had it happen earlier to me with someone else


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Witch of Miracles said:


> I never met people of this type in real life so I wouldn't know, but from descriptions, seems like I could clash a lot with them.
> 
> @Because_why_not Whats up with your profile info, it keeps disappearing.


I don't know. It seems to be disappearing and re-appearing randomly. From the looks of it, the same is happening to @Witch of Nostalgia too. Maybe it's because of our start date like when we were deleted from PerC that day :laughing:

See. Not even PerC wants me to be honest with my type.... :O

Oh and @gyogul INTJ:

I don't _think_ I know any irl, but if you can hook me up with taking over the world, that would be great! (I'm not the best planned but I can imagine with that Ni/Te, you guys would be on it.)


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

@gyogul Very weird bug, it was there a minute ago.

For Intjs, never met a confirmed Intj in real life, but I know a person who is probably one, got along well, but we both never sought to deepen the relationship.

@Because_why_not I am kinda hoping it stays like that so only I know the truth mwhahaha.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Witch of Miracles said:


> @gyogul Very weird bug, it was there a minute ago.
> 
> For Intjs, never met a confirmed Intj in real life, but I know a person who is probably one, got along well, but we both never sought to deepen the relationship.
> 
> @Because_why_not I am kinda hoping it stays like that so only I know the truth mwhahaha.


How will only _you_ know the truth? 

Soon, everyone will know I'm an INFJ! Muwahahaha


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Witch of Miracles said:


> @gyogul Very weird bug, it was there a minute ago.
> 
> For Intjs, never met a confirmed Intj in real life, but I know a person who is probably one, got along well, but we both never sought to deepen the relationship.
> 
> @Because_why_not I am kinda hoping it stays like that so only I know the truth mwhahaha.




You know the truth?! :shocked:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> How will only _you_ know the truth?
> 
> Soon, everyone will know I'm an INFJ! Muwahahaha


Yeah right >_>


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

ENFPs: cute, adorable, and terrifying


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

boo the enfp said:


> Yeah right >_>


Yeah, right.

(Skip me to gyogul)


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

gyogul said:


> ENFPs: cute, adorable, and terrifying


Yes we are!  (idk about terrifying though we're normally nice )

INTJs are awesome, 60% of my online friends turn out to be INTJ lawl.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

boo the enfp said:


> Yes we are!  (idk about terrifying though we're normally nice )
> 
> INTJs are awesome, 60% of my online friends turn out to be INTJ lawl.


... I'm INTJ.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> Yeah, right.
> 
> (Skip me to gyogul)


Lol we should make one "BWN type" to represent the ppl who jump around on all types, just to say how we get along with them XP


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Both ENFPs and ENTPs are adooooorable.... I love both. Ne doms rockkkk!


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Who's the "ENTP"? 

This is why I don't get on with ENFPs. They 're all so deluded.  (Btw are we still in the EP cos last time I messed about outside I made people cry :laughing: )


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Kaioken said:


> We are supposed to be "kindred" souls with ENFP, Ne obligates.
> However, I don't know if I could say the same with INFPs, they are supposedly very sensitive.
> ENTP/INTP are much more similar to the other than ENFP/INFP are.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this. I feel that, as a 5, you'd likely get along ok with type 9 or 5 INFPs, as they tend to be more neutral/withdrawn and less outwardly sensitive. I think socionics could also play a bit of a role too. An ENTp-Ne would get along best/be more similar to an ENFp-Ne, while an ENTp-Ti might get along better with/feel more similar to INTjs (INTPs most likely in mbti).


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> I agree with most of this. I feel that, as a 5, you'd likely get along ok with type 9 or 5 INFPs, as they tend to be more neutral/withdrawn and less outwardly sensitive. I think socionics could also play a bit of a role too. An ENTp-Ne would get along best/be more similar to an ENFp-Ne, while an ENTp-Ti might get along better with/feel more similar to INTjs (INTPs most likely in mbti).


Yep in fact I would be perfect for INFJ/INFp s. :crazy: I have both high Ne and the ability to sit down and listen. Too bad I don't have that ENTP 7 charisma/vibe naturally. I'm too self contained.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I can usually have a lot of fun and get along great-until it's time to get something done and I have to tell them " That's hilarious but quit fucking around!"


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I only know one ENTJ in my life and he's awesome, I envy every single thing about him. He makes my hardworking, no non-sense attitude come off like Eeyore in comparison to him. He's a little intense though at times which is in tune with the stereotype.


----------



## Mina92 (Apr 13, 2015)

Never met one, but I imagine it would be a little tricky to find common ground. We'd work together great as colleagues since we're both organised and introverted, but I feel like our conversation styles would be completely different (my brain jumps everywhere, lol).


----------



## nam (Feb 18, 2017)

We're good, really good friends !
even if sometimes he just pisses me off, until i ragequit facebook bc of him


----------



## a peach (May 21, 2015)

@Mina92 I only know of one confirmed INFJ in my day-to-day life, so please pardon my response, as it is in regards to only a single friend, out of a sea of beautiful Ni-Fe users. I hope to have the chance to encounter more of you in the near-future, as online you're always a pleasure to have around and speak with. Lovely, lovely type. ♡♡

Never had I looked up to someone so much before in my youth, the first real example of a person I encountered that I thought, "_Yes_, this is _exactly_ like the human being I want to become!" So poised, a quiet confidence that made her appear so much than what she was. Talking with her, I felt as though she was an old soul, perhaps a reincarnation with wisdom beyond her years. She had such a way of understanding even the most complex. By far the least shallow person I've ever encountered as a child, it was like she truly was @ the bottom of the ocean. Alone, but could see _so much_ that the rest of the world was missing.

And she was very kind! She could be patient with just about anyone, but poor thing was secretly always very tired out;; I could tell that she wanted so badly to be there for others, but it's like there was always an invisible wall that prevented her from getting too close. It seemed as though she had her head in the clouds quite often -- not necessarily a bad thing, but one of those things that made it more difficult for her to come back down to earth with the rest of us. We were always looking up to her, and it was as though she was staring back down @ us. Yearning to walk alongside us, but not able to leave her domain in the sky. There was always a hesitancy to her speech and actions. Subtle self-doubt was always bubbling. She didn't like herself very much or the situations she was in, she had a very difficult time leaving her mind and addressing the problems. 

Growing up, we separated. Sometimes we still talk, and I do dearly miss her. She was @ an unhealthy place in her life when we met, but I'm still very happy we did and I always did what I could to help her feel better, and to escape what she thought she would never be able to leave. Years later, she was able to accomplish her dream in college, a diploma for her ideal career, what she's always been chasing. She is no longer connected with her abusive family, and left her sad excuse of a boyfriend for someone better -- plus now has a home filled with lots of happy, loving animals and more books than she could count! ♡♡ I'm so proud of her, to see her hanging in there, and all her wishes are coming true.

I want all INFJs to know just how loved they are. I'm sorry if the rest of the world isn't always able to understand you, but I hope you know that we are all desperately wanting to. There will always be someone in your life who will feel truly blessed to know you, and are too happy to describe, that you exist among us. You're truly mystical in your own way, it's the world watching you dance quietly in the spotlight. Unable to join, but loving every second of it. I hope to meet more of you in the future. Never give up on yourselves.



@nam When it comes to INTJ, I know of two confirmed in my life. (Yes, I force cognitive functions and MBTI tests onto my closest friends, to see if the types I guessed for them was right~ But who knows when one of them will _actually_ get into type theory with me LOL;; )

Aah the INTJ. Stereotypes couldn't be more wrong when it comes to this type, because there's one in particular whom is _nothing_ @ all like the villian in my life, but was quite honestly my superhero when I had no one. I was dealing with quite a personal, internal issue @ some point in time in our friendship when I was younger. Something that pushed me to attempt drowning myself twice. (_I'm so dumb, right? I ended up with a very bad ear infection after the second time;; _)

Even though I confided my troubles, anxiety and depression with a very few select close friends and family, I feel as though the INTJ was the only one that truly helped out. He always listened without any interruption or judgement. Actively took me out of my bedroom and would go on long drives while I cried and confessed all of my feelings. He would help me leave my thoughts and interact with the real world, over and over. He provided a sanctuary in his home, for if I ever needed to escape or talk. I never felt to intensely listened to and understood. Not that he understood exactly what I was going through, but he could understand I was in a dark place and that I needed help to get out. He did more for me in these times than anyone. My feelings were easily brushed off by people whom I thought were my friends, but he didn't take them so lightly. I can't thank him enough for that.

He was able to help find out what the mental disorder was, with the help of a close friend (a therapist), and got me quite a bit of self help books that gave me the tools to overcome my anxieties and fears. These days, there's many websites that talk about what it was I was going through, but back then, even depression hotlines couldn't tell what it was that was happening with me. I can't be more thankful for encountering my INTJ, as I probably would no longer be here today.


The other INTJ, I was able to guess his type right away because his sense of humor, composure and quiet acceptance/understanding was a true reflection of my close friend. I find that with INTJs, I'm very quickly attracted to your minds and enjoy your company than I do most. There's always something to teach, and equally, always something to laugh about. I admire the way you too make your dreams come true, how brave you are in cutting off virus-like connections. You're not afraid to get your hands dirty to make visions reality when it comes down to it. And there's simply so much wonder in you, I could listen to you talk forever.



*(Whomever is below me, please skip me if you don't want to go through the trouble of typing me LOL;; )*


----------



## nam (Feb 18, 2017)

@music box I'm sorry man, I'm a fake INTJ...
I'm just an ENFP, tbh


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Well I really liked this INTJ guy I was seeing quite a lot as a human. I am not specifically talking about romantic or fuzzy we never went that far emotionally. I just mean I really appreciated his company as a human being. He was extremely holistic and very natural living oriented, which I thought was interesting. External he came off harsh but I found him an endearing person at heart. He was actually a pretty sweet person. He has got to be one of only a very few people I dated where I walked away wishing the two of us had more of a romantic spark because I appreciated him so much as a human being. 

Um my moms INTJ it's not really fair to every INTJ to even portray them in the same light. She is extremely unhealthy. Even her I still love obviously she is my mom. But honestly she is an example of the unhealthy version of a type. She is giant hypocrite. She is rather spiteful and kind of mean spirited and cunning. Basically extremely manipulative. She has her nice sides too. Honestly I do pity my mom because it's very apparent she is so mean spirited because she has a lot of hurt. I tend to cut her slack until she blindsides me and my siblings with rather cruel mind games that seem to have no rhyme or reason other than to bring someone down (she takes turns on who). In many ways I can speak to my mom with ease about some subjects basically as long as it's generally speaking. I HATE listening to her absurd rendition and rewriting on her interpretation of backstory behind family. Her Fi is Sooooo unhealthy and fucked up its atrocious to listen to. She used to be a charming vibrant beautiful woman in my childhood now she is a Bitchy shut in.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a hard time getting along with ESTP in real life, not because I think bad about their character (there are nice people of every type), but because Se is a function that I'm not very compatible with. Even for a perceiver, I tend to be cautious and dislike anything that's too risky or out there, I guess because I still have Si and use it more than one would think. So in the end we get frustrated with the friendship since we're usually not into the same things.

That being said, I do like you Sensational, I think you're one of the coolest people on this site and always have something insightful to say.

One thing about ESTP I can give credit for is that I enjoy writing from their perspective. The protagonist of one of my stories is an ESTP female. I have so much more fun with trying to write this kind of mindset than I would have if I made her an INFP like me.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I've never had any particular problems with the INFPs I have met. They all seem pretty nice from the few I've known, but I've never had the chance to actually become more than acquaintance to many.

(typing in sig)


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I get along with enfps but they can be exhausting with their random bullshit


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

I get along super good with ISFPs, but sometimes difference in Ni power can stick out.


----------



## Mina92 (Apr 13, 2015)

@music box Thank you for your very kind words. They were exactly what I needed to hear after the day that i've just had. Today, more than others I felt completely misunderstood and different. I started a new job yesterday and i'm essentially the only INFJ among ESFJs and ESTJs, so it's a bit tough not to stand out for the wrong reasons e.g. too quiet, reserved etc. You made me feel a lot better, so thank you! (my eyes are actually welling up a little)  

@Witch of Oreo I usually get along with INTJs pretty well! Their seriousness does scare me a tiny bit, but it's usually easy to tell that they're one of the good guys! I love that we think on the same wavelength. Yes, you guys may not sugarcoat your words as much, but that's fine with me


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

The INFJ I know constantly pushes me out of my comfort zone, but never with bad intentions in mind. She has been great at spotting inconsistencies in my work, which can be annoying, but she is also never shy of praising what she thinks is good or great about it.

I admire how focused she is on her work (unlike me) and how she still finds time to partake in several different activities, like meditation. I admire how she works towards the well being of people, to the point her works are designed with making sure a certain group of people feel welcomed in a specific medium (I am being purposely vague about her work). I also admire her immense catalog of things she knows about. I thought I knew about a lot things, but she puts me into perspective.

The impression I get from her is that INFJs aren't easy to get attached to others, but once they do, they are really loyal and do what they can to push that person towards improving themselves.

So my opinion on INFJs, while limited, has been positive so far.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

I dont think I have met more than one INTP 5 that I have a positive opinion of. The Ti-Ne nerdy ass theorizing combined with how they try to create, _how they are so lost without_ that "good vibes" happy Fe atmosphere is often extremely irritating.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Only ever known of one. Always stared at me for some reason in Maths lessons. Was intimidated by him, as I am of almost everyone.


----------



## GalaxyGazer (Apr 1, 2017)

Am always instantly drawn to them for some reason, then we slowly drift apart as we realize we irritate each other.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

My Dad is an ISFP.

Biggest positive is that he's fun to talk to. A lot of sensors I meet aren't interested in my crazy Ne creativity, but he really loves when I show him my creative writing. We have conversations about it and he's always guessing what the characters are going to do next. I feel like ISFP's can be creative in their own right, the artist stereotype...well It's true for him. He was always wanting to draw with me, or show me his music. And he was a fun Dad that loved taking us motorcycling, camping, doing lots of sensory outdoor things.

The negatives about him....hmm....at times he would act like a jerk if he was upset enough because inferior Te can be too critical (I'm also guilty of this), he's also very sensitive and having two Fi doms together can be hit or miss....sometimes feelings can be hurt if the two disagree on values.

So overall, yeah, I like ISFP until we get in a dom fi/inf te match against each other.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Infp loves me, i don't even know why. They think I'm cool and awesome but I'm not. -_-


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

pretty good


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

Extremely good.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

It depends entirely on their mental health, in all honesty. Many manipulative, draining INFP's have turned me off, but I absolutely adore healthy ones and they are often my besties.


----------



## Luminis (Aug 8, 2016)

Depends on the person. All except one I know in real life are amazing people, but I usually don´t get well along with them on the internet.


----------



## Infinatewonderment (Oct 15, 2017)

Just fine,
most I know are brilliant people.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I know some INFJ, I connect and bond well with them. I never seem to be able to dislike them.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

We seem to get each other through functions, but I'm work now, play after, whereas they seem like play now, work after.....or never.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm getting to know some of the ISTJs on here and so far the way they think fascinates me. I seem to get along with them great.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ISTJs are fine as long as they're not too ridgid

got nindad


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Somewhere between them making me laugh and being annoyed by them. Yes, that sounds accurate.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Terribly, I don't really like them in theory. All of them hate me and laugh at me, they poke me with sticks and barrage my face with bricks, including my cousin.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Pretty good


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

So far, so good.


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

I only know one in real life, very sweet person. But I can never understand Fe. I don't know how to react to it or handle it.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Love INFPs. They have this depth and unique take on their experiences that surprises me. I also admire the emotionally strong.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Pretty damn good. Wish I could encounter them more often.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

We tend to match well. ENTP-Ne brings enthuastic side of me alive, in a working way, while we connect and each other understand well enogh.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Really bad, we're polar opposites


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I usually get along well in most cases with ISTPs


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Get along great with ESTPs. Great communication, fun, and more laid back interactions with them even than other ESFPs.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't mind ISFPs. So far, my experience has been positive.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

I do not get along with INFJ's at all it seems. My experiences with those have been negative as off the current time.


----------



## personalitvcult (Oct 21, 2017)

I've never met an INTJ I like  I feel like because they're considered the smartest type they're a bit dickish. To be perfectly honest I don't really get along with any NT personality types now that I think about it.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

I've known many INFPs in my life, a lot close friends, most quirky wallflowers that really inspire me. I often forget to give them the attention that they deserve, I've let too many INFP friends disappear into obscurity because it was often my responsibility to pursue that friendship... I should really have spoken to them more, invited them out, made them realise how cool they were to me.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Not very good, very scary to me.

*assume that I'm an INTP*


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

Very well. I do admire the INTP's quirkiness, stability in facts, and their tendency to put my Ni into check (although most times than not it is irritating, but I do realise there is benefit in it). Their sense of humour (more specifically puns), and the way they "latch" on to the ideas and facts of principles makes them interesting people to talk to at the very least (assuming they do not fall under the above clause). There is a lot they have that I wish I had, but I am very content with my Ni-Te combination. In short, very positive type for an INTJ to get along with.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

So far, so good.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Excellent, the only type that I'm not intimidated by.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Really well usually.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

pretty good


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Love them, perhaps even my favourite type.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Nothing against them, but I find INTPs on this forum to be quite "pushy" with their endless definitions of things I'd rather like to simplify to get to the point. However, one of my best friends irl is ENTP and he is not pushy with his "knowledge" at all, he's actually quite light-hearted and almost everything he says comes out as a joke lol. For the record, I actually don't know any INTPs irl so I can't really make a personal judgment on whether I would get along with one or not, since online and offline personalities can differ greatly.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Pretty good


----------



## Little_Bird (Apr 14, 2015)

Never met one, actually. From online interactions, I think they'd be fun friends!

(INFP)


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Like I mentioned before, I'm completely alright with INFPs.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

One of my best friends in an ISTJ, she and I have the same sense of humor (morbid and socially critical). Most of the ISTJs I've met are really enjoyable to be around and are very interesting due to our differences.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Great


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Noice.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Great


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

Very well.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Great


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

My partners in crime. I mean, sure we clash but all that stuff is worth it in the end... that and something about Ti is just attractive.


----------



## Little_Bird (Apr 14, 2015)

My more extroverted counterparts! I actually thought I was an ENFP for a while until I dug deeper into function stacking. I'm often confused for one as well (when I'm with my friends). 

I've met some and you guys are super fun! The ones I know are part of different circles and really busy... I wish I had a sibling-like relationship with one. You guys are actually willing to do crazy and spontaneous stuff with me haha.


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun (Feb 16, 2017)

I can't be around ENFPs for too long. We just don't clique. I'm OK with INFP, especially the ones that have learned not to procrastinate. I like them, actually.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

pretty good


----------



## 00Hikaru00 (Jul 28, 2017)

I only know 1 ENTP online and we have good conversations. However, I'm not sure how I would feel if they start to get argumentative with me.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

My experiences with other INFJs have been mixed, to put it nicely. When we get each other, the conversations are entertaining and can go on for hours, but I have failed to have a long term friendship with an INFJ as of yet.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I've only met one INFJ. It started pretty good, but the problems this INFJ had, were too much for me.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Not at all well, not well at all.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

pretty good


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

50/50 I guess. Had an ENTP colleague on my earlier job, had a great laugh with him, but he could troll a bit too much, specially in more serious situations, which made me irritated. But in general he was a really great guy to be around.


So, yes, i think i'll get along


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Fellow ISFP!!! I don't actually know many ISFPs but we're pretty chill so I imagine we'd be quiet around eachother at first but then get along really well


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

KillinIt said:


> Fellow ISFP!!! I don't actually know many ISFPs but we're pretty chill so I imagine we'd be quiet around eachother at first but then get along really well


Yeah it will take a while for us to open up to each other hah. But I think we'd get along fine. Never met another ISFP or were close to one, but I seem to get along with everybody.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

So far, so good.


----------



## lunaticrabbits (Dec 25, 2015)

Pretty good. At least with the ones I've met. I think I can get along with them well.


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

purdy well


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

pretty good


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Pretty good.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

pretty good


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

Partner in crimes.. Always making stupid things and making discussions just for fun 
I love entps


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, I can. However, sometimes ENTPs can be annoying, but thats mostly on a bad mood day, hah.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Not bad


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Usually very good, but sometimes they piss me off


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

I usually do well with other INFJs, but (so far) we always grew apart after some time, no matter how much we can relate to each other.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Brilliant, although that is referring to the ones on this website.


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

Sadly I don't get them. I really would like to be friend with them. But I sense this magic wall rejecting me


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

First good, and then bad/no contact anymore.

They don't tell me why though. Rather ignore me, after having good conversations at first.


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

AAADD Pumpkin Rupsje said:


> First good, and then bad/no contact anymore.
> 
> They don't tell me why though. Rather ignore me, after having good conversations at first.


Hve you ever asked them? Everyone has casual friends. But I've some INFPs I really care about and I wouldn't never forget about them


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

The ENFPs on this site seem like lovely people, but my experience with them offline has been terrible so far.


----------



## The Frozen One (Oct 10, 2012)

Typically INFJ's don't interact a lot with me, so I'd say we get along quite well.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

damn good


----------



## unstable.exe (Sep 13, 2017)

My ex-best friend is ENTP, it was a good friendship the first year, then he outed me to a friend, broke my trust. His excuse was that he couldn't lie to him, which was pretty stupid, then in one my darkest moment he just left and didn't talk to me for months and now recently he used my depression as a tool in an argument, so... yeah, not that good. No more, though, I'm away from that toxic person. Sister is an ENTP too, another really bad experience, physical and emotional abuse while growing up.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Can't really say, considering you're "unknown."


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

i present my brilliant ideas on how the world could be better


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

On paper, "healthy" ENTPs, some, we're cool, but online, the clearly sterotype-leaning, "I am always sarcastic and smug" kind, can't stand to interact them any more than so many want to interact with the stereo-leaning and unhealthy INFJs who are all about 'shoulds.';

I hate that word, never use it.

I ran a preschool, taught English lit, many gigs, never said 'you should...' or 'you should not' do X.

I was COO of a non-profit mental health agency and never said, "You should stop pissing on the chair" or "You should go put on a sanitary pad instead of bleeding on the couch." 

I took the person aside, and firmly but also with a caring tone said, "You need to go home and change your clothes," then I got the janitor whom I stopped others from bullying (once I took over and I was told about the situation), "Please clean the chair..." 

I also fired the woman who was bullying the janitor after three interviews, write-ups, because she wouldn't stop, so she had to go, which was a shame as she had many great qualities, skills she brought to her job, but she stood firm on talking to Ernesto anyway she damn well pleased--and how she 'pleased' was ugly.

So, stereotypes aside, some, yes; some, no. So much more goes into any type besides 'paper work.'


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

I do think EXTPs humor rubs others the wrong way a lot of the times.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Generally get along pretty well. Just mainly joking about trivial things in movies or games


----------



## unstable.exe (Sep 13, 2017)

Energumen said:


> Can't really say, considering you're "unknown."


It is on my signature. (>.<)


----------



## BiggyBigOne (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm guessing were going by your sig ISTJ

and I just run away


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

awesome


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

I am encountering more like @Crowbo so it turns out that the ones I've had trouble with were unhealthy for their type; setting those aside, I am enjoying ENTPs now.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Infjs likes me i don't even know why.

Oh I'm awesome


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

Unknown creepy people like me as well


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Worthless people seems to hate me


----------



## neutralchaotic (Aug 13, 2017)

All unknown people IRL are NTs after we finally figure them out. Don't know what the allure is but they won't leave me the hell alone so it means something.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Only met one guy who I was certain of that he was INFP, could get along with him like a charm.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Well i know a girl isfp, we get along well and she's really a fucking she just shout all of a fucking sudden lolololol. XD She's a youtuber who do make up and shit. 
She's nice. And ofcourse we get along well.


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

STFU

Yeah they can be ok they still behave irrationally like everyone else


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

I get along with ENTPs more and more these days, and if they like and take good care of cats, they climb as high as many INTPs who share two of my functions as well as INTJS who share so much, I mistyped as one for eight years. 


(Naomi L. Quenk does a great job of explaining the similarities between INTJs and INFJs; for most, the similarities between INTPs and INFJs is easier to spot, understand.)

I'm tired, meandering... which I need when I'm this kind of tired.

Remember 'cats'; that's the important part.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

great


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Very well 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

I "okayly" get along with 7, I just hardly can stand their lack of seriousness and how uncaring they can be.

Envoyé de mon SM-A310F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

INFP's are very annoying, noisy and they cry all time. just horrible.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Healthy ones, sure I wouldn't mind

Unhealthy ones? Holy fuck no!


----------



## nam (Feb 18, 2017)

it's a lot of fun and discussions about H. ARENDT


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

Enfps no way. They think they're smart and funny: horrible.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

ENFPs - great, brother in law is an ENFP and we get along brilliantly.

I get along with the ENFPs on here I've spoken to as well.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't think I know an INFJ


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Awesome people. I've found them to be fun as well as generous.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

They are very funny and great to talk to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Great


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Only ever had a problem with one supposed INTJ, turns out he's an ISTJ.

So alright, especially the female ones.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I find INTPs are fun, smart people to talk to with a great sense of humor. I get along pretty well with them.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Brilliant, get along with them better than any other type.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

INFPs are good to get along with. The ones who don’t easily get offended are even better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude (Sep 6, 2017)

I get along with INTJs really goodly!:wrecking_ball_viza_

They're so genuine and funny, so love them to bits! :exterminate:<--(Get it?? Hee Haw)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I usually get along pretty well with ENFPs. They're cool people and can be funny. They have quite more energy than I do. One ENFP I know in real life could pass as an introvert in some cases. Sometimes my Ni may see things differently from their Ne and Fe and Fi have differences but they are generally good people. 

There is one ENFP who I had a miscommunication with that led to a lot of awkwardness but that is just one person.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

I have mixed reviews on INFJs. Haven't connected deeply with one, but there always seems to be some sort of potential. 
I do seem to have a tendency to get on their bad side and then they on mine. I'm probably too brash and straight forward.
I hope one day I can connect with one


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

My best mate is an ENTJ, so I would say pretty good


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I get along really well with ISFPs. My sister is an ISFP and we are really close.


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

I could marry a Infj one day if I found one willing to. So cute people


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Most of them hate me.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

INTPs I get along very well with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

great


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

All of them hate me.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

this one I get along fine with, except he's so pessimistic


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Eggnoch said:


> All of them hate me.


Not me


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I usually get along well with ENTPs. They have interesting ways of seeing things and can be great to have conversations with. Much more outgoing than me from my experience but generally awesome people.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Not too well.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Typically get along well with INTPs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldthysanura (Apr 22, 2014)

I can only go so far with them because they tend to compartmentalize their emotional side. But there's something about them that I find really intriguing. I aways want to find a way to get them to have fun and relax because when they do they're great to be around.


----------



## Aeros (Sep 29, 2017)

ENFP.... on one end, i got a really close friend or two that are ENFPs... on the other end you have my mother, IDK if she is an ENFP, but dear God me and her fight to no end


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

INTPs are usually really funny and I tend to get along with them pretty well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

INTJs are hit and miss.

I won't count the edgy mistyped teens who try to be INTJs cause they're a joke so let's get to the real ones. 

Well developed and healthy INTJs => Extremely helpful, wise and altruistic once they care about you. Structured and well put together otherwise.

Unhealthy => Holy shit the Ni I want to strike with an ax. Emotional/mental manipulation come out to play. They think they know everything, themselves and you. They don't.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah.. The ENFP. Always a joy to talk to them..


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Some are oversensitive but most are alright, not close to any though


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

ClOwNkInG said:


> ENTJs? Lol yeah right. I’m not sure they think before they speak rofl.


Coming from an ESTP


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

ClOwNkInG said:


> ENTJs? Lol yeah right. I’m not sure they think before they speak rofl.


Lmfao, sure you're not talking about yourself bruh?


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

ENFPs can be nice, but are also extremely overwhelming at times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

INTJs can be nice, but are also extremely moody at times


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I always enjoy having INTP teachers in class. I learn more even though they tend to go off tangent, but I don't mind.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

The ones that I've met think that they're basically the 'classier,' 'more unique' and 'rarer' version of INFPs. They look down on Fi users and throw a fit when someone say they might be an Fi user. 

One has an mbti social hierarchy insisting that ENTJ, ENTP, INTP, ESTP etc are the best types while INFPs and ISFJs are the worst. 
Threw a fit when I suggested that she might be ISFJ while proudly abusing her ISFJ coworker.

Tries too hard to fit into the sarcastic stereotype that it's no longer clever or witty. Love to Ti/Fe project on any characters they find fascinating and insist that they must be an xNTP as well. 
Worship ENTPs and ENTJs.

We can Ne bond on good days though.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

The healthy ones can be really nice to hang around. Sometimes their energy is a bit much for me, but other than that, they are quite intelligent and fun to be around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't know what the fuck is going on with personality cafe right now because it won't let me edit, like and takes forever to load.
And before I can reply, someone else already did so let me clarify that my post above was about INTPs.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I apologise for the epic delusions of these people. There's no such thing as "rare" or "classier" version of anything type.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Hun, you don't have to apologize for anything.
I was talking about INTPs that I've known (not ISFPs,) sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

@Alessea Telrunya yup I think there's a problem we should contact the mods.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> @Alessea Telrunya yup I think there's a problem we should contact the mods.


Don’t worry. There are already threads up about these problems and they are working to fix them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I hate to say it but I've seen many irritating INTJ's. The worst ones tend to obsess over IQ tests or think they're some kind of genius. I try to avoid contact with people who have the IQ-obsessive mentality.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

^
YES. 

Not just IQ specifically but dumbass quizzes/tests on the internet in general that they deem 'worthy' and treat it as some determinator be all end all thing lol. 

Anyway, regarding INFPs: it really depends.

The bad => Thinks they're some sort of special squad especially with type 4 enneagram. Feels unique cause one insisted she doesn't understand why looks are part of attraction and dating despite common sense.
Some think they're INFJs despite blatant Fi usage and act even more obnoxious about it.

The annoying people you see always whining and bitching on tumblr perpetually offended to the tiniest thing? Probably 80% of them are INFPs. 

The good => The females can surprisingly come off as rather masculine in a way that makes you feel protected. They're chill, artistic, cute, musical, beautiful and aesthetic driven as much as ISFPs are. They're just more dreamy and you can Ne bond and they won't judge/be confused. 
Amazing writers. Some have an ethereal quality about them.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

alassea telrunya said:


> the ones that i've met think that they're basically the 'classier,' 'more unique' and 'rarer' version of infps. They look down on fi users and throw a fit when someone say they might be an fi user. One has an mbti social hierarchy insisting that entj, entp, intp, estp etc are the best types while infps and isfjs are the worst. Threw a fit when i suggested that she might be isfj while proudly abusing her isfj coworker.tries too hard to fit into the sarcastic stereotype that it's no longer clever or witty. Love to ti/fe project on any characters they find fascinating and insist that they must be an xntp as well. Worship entps and entjs.we can ne bond on good days though. :d


entj=te ni se fi


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

I get on with xNFPs quite well here, because of the way we differently view things, it can make for interesting conversations.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

good


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I get along well with ENFJs. They are really good at showing that they care about what other people are interested in.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Great! roud:


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Quite well a lot of the time.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

I've found all the ENFJs I've known to be wonderful. Lovely people.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

purrfect!:kitteh:


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

they are my brothers from another mother, well, there is a chance i am one myself :laughing:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

great company


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

Never consciously met a male ENTP who I'd ever speak to, unless I had a reason to harm them financially or physically, or take their women.

I'm sure that's accidental. I have no negative opinion about woman ENTPs, so long as they are socially correct.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

I get along with INTJs well. There were one or two that did not like me at all but that was based funnily enough mostly on emotions. 

(I am an INTP)


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

INTP...I usually get along with this type. I think I've been friends with a couple of them. This is probably a big generalization, but most of them, I've found, aren't the most humble people in the world. I do like discussing things with them in a scientific or philosophical way. Also, they tend to share my wacky sense of humor.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

right now? bad, to be honest.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I think ENFPs are pretty cool. Some of them are very energetic and bubbly people. Some are also ambiverts. There are a variety of different people within the type and I have some ENFP friends. I've had some mixed experiences and miscommunications with them as well though. We have some similarities but our brains our wired significantly differently in my book. Sometimes when communicating with Ne-users, there is a lot for me to process and sometimes, I don't respond properly.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

great


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

I like ENTPs but I'm not sure they like me so much haha (I'm pretty sure I'm an INFJ)


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh, well. I'll take you at your guess and say I've enjoyed recently some very stimulating, friendly conversations with INFJs.

In fact, apart from my fellow INTJs, I can't think of any other type I think positively of, off the top of my head. No offense intended if I've missed some kind people I've talked to -- I don't often think in types other than my own.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Very well.


----------



## nam (Feb 18, 2017)

VERY WELLLlLLùlksjickz


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

ENFPs I get along with them very well..superficially. They like my jokes, I like theirs, there is obviously some friendship thing going on.
But the moment I try to take my relationship seriously it all falls apart. They look at me weird like I want something from them that is unacceptable and they move on VERY easy which is always annoying to me because I move on very slowly from relationships, it takes time for me to digest decisions and they're super easy with that.
A typical reaction of them is like: "you don't have to buy me a drink to prove that you're my friend".
Have I told the story that I once fell in love with an ENFP girl? That's the story of my life.
Well, that's so much for the ENFPs.


----------



## nam (Feb 18, 2017)

Haha! Sorry idk your mtbi


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

great


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

pretty good


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Amazeballs!


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

I like the INTJs, even the males, so long as they refrain from oiling up and posing down in my forum.

Doesn't happen often, but it does happen sometimes.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

great


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

I kind of watch from a distance. I haven’t really directly engaged though.

Next person, how do you get along with ESTJs?


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a e-friend who, some years ago, tested as an ESTJ, I believe on one of the official tests. He has a very successful career as a magistrate, and, while he and I don't often agree eye to eye on very many things, we talk frequently and share jokes and general light-hearted conversation, just typical guy-stuff. He's a family man, little bit older, I'm just the wildcard of our little group.

Good times.

I don't recall noticing any ESTJs from PerC -- chances are if they come into the INTJ forum and are anything but submissive and grateful guests, I immediately put them on Ignore.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

pretty good


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I get along pretty well with ENTPs. We have some similarities and some differences but I find them fun to talk to from my experience.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh, INFJs... :love-struck:


----------



## VectorReflector (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh, nice! I admire ENTPs quite a lot, really. They're pretty fun all around and excellent to discuss things with. I get along splendidly with all ENTPs I know.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

hmm I can't recall ESTJ I know of off the top of my head so I can't recall. though Te types I get along with most the time.


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

I get along great with ENFJs!


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

My mom's an ISFJ and she is the best so YES


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Cool! I regard INFJs as kindred spirits. roud:


----------



## nam (Feb 18, 2017)

Very
Well


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Brilliantly - brother in law is an ENFP and we get along great.
I probably know more, but I haven't got everyone I know to accept my invitation to interrogation.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Only have met one INFJ.
Didn't go too well.

Assume ISFP.


----------

